
Immuni Code – Commissario straordinario per l'emergenza Covid-19 - mauriziog
https://github.com/immuni-app
======
lbeltrame
As far as I remember from the public discussion, unfortunately this
application relies on the centralized model, rather than the decentralized
approaches proposed. IIRC uses the same approach that Germany originally
proposed, then scrapped.

------
mauriziog
Immuni is a technological solution that centres on an iOS and Android
smartphone app. It helps us fight the COVID-19 pandemic by notifying users at
risk of carrying the virus as early as possible—even when they are
asymptomatic. These users can then isolate themselves to avoid infecting
others, and seek medical advice.

